# Eaglewings 9th Annual Open House



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

This year Eaglewings Iron Craft is hosting its 9th annual Open House on AprilÂ  Saturday 26th and 27th.Â  This event, growing in popularity every year, is FREE!Â  We want to welcome you to attend, and encourage you to invite any friends/relatives you may know who are railroad enthusiasts! Most of our attendees return every year, and bring folks with them to share in the fun!

For the past two years, this event was captured on DVD by MovieMix Productions; 2006 and 2007 Open House DVDs may be available for order. Click here for ordering information.

This year's two day event will feature tours on the East and West sides of the Valley, as well as vendor exhibits, demonstrations, workshops, and raffles. We are also pleased that the Master Gardeners from the University of Arizona cooperative extension service will once again be onsite this year, answering your questions regarding gardening .

An historic event will also be taking place during the Eaglewings Open House â€" The Worldâ€™s Longest G-scale train!! Come and watch, or participate by entering your own car for inclusion in this remarkable event! Click here to find out more!

Eaglewings Iron Craft, participating vendors and advertisers, along with attendee donations, will be supporting Make-A-Wish of Arizona. The 2008 National Garden Railroad Association Convention will begin just days after the Eaglewings Open House wraps up, so be sure to stay in town for all the excitement!

We will look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

Irondan'


It would be nice if you guys came to ECLSTS then i could buy a bunch of those nice metal buildings you have for sale???????/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif YOU NEED TO COME TO THIS SIDE OF THE COAST,,, SHIPPING TO NY IS WAY TOO MUCH CAUSE THERE VERY LARGE.....
you guys would make a KILLIN at the ECLSTS. PLEASE RECONSIDER YOUR ATTENDANCE
Nick..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I agree with Nick, Dan.  You need to come out to York some time for the ECLSTS.  I am coming all the way from Delaware to your open house and the Convention.  We would love to see you in York. You would do well. Lots of money flowing. See you on the 26th.
Paul from Delaware


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Nick and Paul 

We would love to come out there, we just haven't figure out how to do that with everything else going on. We are working on getting better shipping deals that hopefully will work for everybody. 

Paul we look forward to seeing you at the Open House and convention, Can't wait to have you over to see my layout and don't forget to say hi when you come over.


----------

